# Silver Bullet - Drawing Revision Help



## quinette7 (Sep 6, 2015)

I have begun work on Bob Shores' Silver Bullet, and two friends in the Salt Lake City area are planning to, also.

I have learned from other postings on this website that the drawing that includes the water pump gears, SB-18, has been updated from "Rev 0" to "Rev 2".  I've updated those changes onto my copy.

But I have found what appears to be a discrepancy where the rocker shaft is called out as ".094 Drill Blank", but the matching holes in the rocker towers are .125", and those in the rockers themselves are .156".  Do i need bushings or a larger diameter rocker shaft, or both?

This brings me to ask if I am missing some other drawing revisions.  Mine were mailed to me on January 13, 2001.  All of my drawings are "Rev 0", except for the following, which are "Rev 1":
SB-0
SB-8
SB-13
SB-14
SB-16
SB-23

Am I missing newer revisions?

Bob


----------



## kuhncw (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi Bob,

I can't answer your question about the revisions as I'm away from my drawings at the moment.

As to the rocker arms and shaft, I put bronze bushings in my rockers and changed the rocker towers to match the 0.094 dia rocker shaft.  

The Silver Bullet is a nice running engine and a lot of fun to build.  One modification I'd suggest is to make the flywheel diameter larger to help give the engine a nice low idle. 

Good luck and please keep us updated during your build.

Chuck


----------



## michael-au (Sep 8, 2015)

quinette7 said:


> I have begun work on Bob Shores' Silver Bullet, and two friends in the Salt Lake City area are planning to, also.
> 
> I have learned from other postings on this website that the drawing that includes the water pump gears, SB-18, has been updated from "Rev 0" to "Rev 2".  I've updated those changes onto my copy.
> 
> ...



Hi
My drawings are the same as yours
The shaft for the rockers should be .125

On my drawings it has the shaft at .095 but it was crossed out and .125 written above it by Bob

From memory I drilled and reamed the holes in the rockers to suit the .125 shaft

If you look at my thread for the silver bullet there is picture of all the parts if it helps any

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23835


----------



## michael-au (Sep 8, 2015)

Would be nice to see some pictures of you progress posted here

Good luck with the build

It was a good engine to build

Michael


----------



## quinette7 (Sep 9, 2015)

Chuck and Michael -

Thanks for your replies!  It is nice to know of those revisions BEFORE we make too many parts.  I'll post photos as I go along, and the two others might, too.

Bob


----------

